# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Γενέθλια nautilia.gr >  1 Χρόνος nautilia.gr

## Admin

Φίλες και φίλοι του Naytilia.gr
Καλή Χρονιά με καλές πλεύσεις! 


*Το Naytilia.gr σήμερα  18 Ιανουαρίου κλείνει ένα χρόνο  
λειτουργίας και εμφάνισης στο διαδίκτυο.*
Σ' αυτόν τον ένα χρόνο καταφέραμε να γίνουμε μια παρέα *464* εγγεγραμμένων χρηστών- μελών και εκατοντάδων άλλων καθημερινών επισκεπτών, σύμφωνα με τα επίσημα στατιστικά στοιχεία της πύλης μας.

Μέσα λοιπόν στον ένα αυτό χρόνο πετύχαμε συμμετοχή στο 27ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι και συνεργασία με τη Ναυτεμπορική, το Pathfinder, το Soho radio, τον Galaxy 92fm καθώς και την ALBA Shipping. 


Το site μας είναι πλούσιο και μπορείτε να βρείτε έγκυρες πληροφορίες σχετικά με:
1.	Δρομολόγια και ευρετήρια πλοίων 
2.	Λιμεναρχεία 
3.	Ειδήσεις
4.	Ενημερωμένο Μετεωρολογικό δελτίο 
5.	Εορτολόγιο
6.	Πρόγραμμα αγωνιστικής ιστιοπλοΐας
7.	Ειδήσεις από τους Lloyds
8.	Ιστορία της Ναυτιλίας
9.	Χρηματιστηριακούς δείκτες
10.	Chat και
11.	Φώτο gallery 

Οι ειδήσεις αλλά και οι δημοσιεύσεις του φόρουμ μας προσφέρονται με την υπηρεσία RSS FEED. 

Το *Naytilia.gr* όμως έχει και φιλανθρωπικό πρόσωπο. 

Τα Χριστούγεννα που πέρασαν προσφέραμε στο Χατζηκυριάκειο Ίδρυμα χρηματικό ποσό που συγκεντρώσαμε από τα μέλη μας. 

Έχουμε όμως και σχέδια για την χρονιά που ήδη διανύουμε, όπως  η δημιουργία ενός fun club για τα μέλη μας. 
Με τη βοήθεια όλων μας λοιπόν «θα σαλπάρουμε» μαζί για το ταξίδι και αυτής της χρονιάς. 

Μετά από αυτή την μικρή ενημέρωση σας προσκαλούμε για τα ΓΕΝΕΘΛΙΑ ΜΑΣ  στην εκδήλωση που θα γίνει στις 21 Ιανουαρίου ημέρα Σάββατο για να γιορτάσουμε το γεγονός, να σβήσουμε όλοι μαζί το κεράκι του *Νaytilia.gr*, αλλά και να (ξανα)βρεθούμε και να (ξανα)γνωριστούμε. 

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο παρακάτω link :
http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...ic&p=9344#9344


Ο Καπετάνιος και το πλήρωμα του *Naytilia.gr *

----------


## MIRSINI

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## nicky

Χρόνια Πολλά και πάντα επιτυχίες!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Χρόνια πολλά  :!:  :!:  :!: *  


και φέτος να γίνουμε ακόμα πιο μεγάλη παρέα :wink:

----------


## Alex

*Χρόνια Πολλά και από μένα :P*

----------


## efouskayak

Χρόνια μας Πολλά και εις ανώτερα  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

και φετος καλύτερα :!:

----------


## MIRSINI

Είμαστε πολύ μεγάλη παρέα και καλή παρέα μάλιστα :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## gvaggelas

Χρόνια Πολλά naytilia.gr. Εύχομαι η παρέα μας στον δεύτερο χρόνο λειτουργίας του site να γίνει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη και με περισότερη όρεξη για δημιουργία

----------


## Natsios

Χρονια πολλα και δημιουργικα με επιτυχιες και πρωτοβουλιες!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Spyros

Χρονια πολλα παιδια...Να ειστε (οι υπευθυνοι του site) και να ειμαστε (ολα τα μελη της παρεας) παντα καλα να ταξιδευουμε στη θαλασσα που λεγεται Διαδικτυο...

----------


## phbenv

Χρόνια μας πολλά ,  να τα χιλιάσουμε , και επλίζω να μεγαλώνει συνέχως αυτή η παρέα  :Very Happy:

----------

